# cono-flex ?



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

anyone have experience with "flattie fanatic mk11 ?
extremely soft tip makes me wonder if it is capable of slinging 3-4 oz and a kingfish rig a long way.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

not 1 person has used this rod?
doesn't matter as i bought it and will find out for myself


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I had one and it was a soft tip rod just could not bring myself to put heat to it. I'm sure it will do what you need..


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks mike.
i'm going throw it tommorrow.
might not sling the snot out of it but i will hit it hard.
got to get 150 yds or it's up for sale.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

let me know how it goes. kinda sorry i sold mine..i have a Century Spod coming though....


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

let me know if you don't like it I am looking for something for pomp season down here


----------

